
Do there exist interest oriented job boards? - ZephyrP
Many programmers I know don&#x27;t express their desired employers in terms of being &quot;in the social chat space&quot; or &quot;working in Uber for employment&quot;, rather, they use words like &quot;... working for a company that advances the state of SystemD&quot; (CoreOS would be the archetype here) or &quot;working somewhere where someone can explain the details of HiPE to me&quot; (presumably 2600hz or WhatsApp are candidates here).<p>Job sites seem to have every aspect of the hiring process fleshed out -- but only the most superficial technical details are conveyed to the applicant.<p>I&#x27;d personally be ecstatic if I could find a firm using SAT Solvers or commercializing program synthesis -- even if I was doing CRUD apps all day. I have a feeling many others would too (although perhaps with some different interest)<p>Are there any resources that partition companies on this basis?
======
DrNuke
The best shot in cases like this is to research these companies on your own
(as someone interested in the field) and apply directly maybe? Conferences are
a better friend here than job boards imho.

